# Can You Inspect Hives at Night?



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

It is difficult to really see whats going on at night, but it can be done. You need to use a red lens flashlight as they will come after a white light pretty hard.


----------



## Carl F (Aug 6, 2008)

One of the reasons to inspect during daylight on a fair day is that the field bees are foraging. This reduces the number of bees you must contend with while you are pulling and replacing frames so there is less opportunity to roll or pinch bees. Almost 100% of my stings have come when replacing frames and putting the hive back together and that is generally easier when there are fewer bees present in the hive.

I was in my hive before dawn once because there was something (I don't remember what) that I felt I had to do before I left town for a week. The hive was crowded and they were not happy to be messed with. I got stung on the ankles through my socks which had not happened before and it has not happened since. I did use white light but I am not sure how much that had to do with their disposition.

If you must work after dark I would go fully suited and keep plenty of smoke in the air around you in addition to applying to the hive as needed.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Remember, after dark, they don't care to fly except maybe toward light. But they do like to crawl and will get into things and areas you won't want them. During the day is best and cool, cloudy days are to be avoided.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't think I would


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Their aggression level when disturbed at night is always higher. Could be because for eons critters like skunks, bears and opossum prey on them during the night. Seems like you could lose a lot of bees that are flying in defense of their home, they could become disoriented and fly off in the dark never to find their way home. 

Just another spin on what has already been mentioned.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sure you can. As long as you don't mind getting the, i mean getting stung alot by crawling bees. And even w/ a head lamp on your helmet I don't think that you'll be able to see as much as you would in the light of day.

Is this the only time you have to do your bee work?

Tell us how it works out.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Jerry Kinder said:


> Since no one talks about it, there must be some concerns.


I checked my bees after dark one night. I will not make that mistake again. I would not encourage you to do this.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Go for it. Send video


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

bees have a three day memory....lesson learned here


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have heard of guys working bees at night w/ a red lamp. But i wouldn't do much manipulating of the combs.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

I tried it once. Key word once My one hive that is a little aggressive thought that a 250lb bear was trying to get their honey. They let me know they didnt appreciate it and my wife got a kick out of seeing me sketching and fetching. CU Dave


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I had to set mine up one time in the early am after wind storm had blown them over hope it never happens again


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have never worked the bees at night if you don't count a time last year that I had to do some grafting and I did it a 10.30 PM. I did use a light. One of my best takes ever. I could see the young larvae much better that during day time. The weather was really pleasant. 

Gilman


----------



## Lanier74 (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with the majority on here. As a new bee keeper I went to work my hive one night and used a white light. Very bad mistake and it will not happen again.


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> It is difficult to really see whats going on at night, but it can be done. You need to use a red lens flashlight as they will come after a white light pretty hard.


How about green light? I know green doesn't seem to spook other wildlife


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

If you do a search you will find that this has been discussed before with some pretty funny stories. Including mine. I won't go into the whole story, but I had to move two hives a couple hundred feet one night about 20 years ago. I decided to do them a box at at time. It was June and the hives were full of bees. I was doing this by the light of our yard light a couple hundred feet away. All of a sudden I couldn't see anymore. Then I realized that my veil was completely covered with crawling insects that climbed up my chest from the boxes. 

The bees don't fly that much, they crawl. And they are mad.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

We'll be waiting to hear your report dave :waiting:


----------



## Jerry Kinder (Jan 16, 2009)

I get the message. Not the best idea. In fact, from the sounds of things it's a bad idea. I would hate for my hive to think of me as a skunk! Confused with a bear, maybe I could live with....

And Ross.....


Ross said:


> Go for it. Send video


I think I got your number:lpf:

In taking care of the bees. I think I got a handle on the big things that really need to be done. But the little things that are obvious to you folks wokring with bees but not to us new keepers, like bees crawling all over the place, you can't find in the books. Thanks for the info that has saved me from a lot of grief. I'll make sure I have time on the weekends to do what needs to be done at the time of day that it should be done.

Jerry


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

Unfortunately Jerry, many of us learn only by our mistakes and it a brave person who does not take the advice of someone who has tried and learnt from the experience. Mine was nowhere like having the little blighters crawling up my chest and over the veil but like in that story they were sure mad inch:

So I would guess that I concur with the majority opinion :no:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I don't see anything about checking the bees at night.

For good reason...

They crawl and cling at night. If you really want to or have to mess with them at night, use a red lens on your flashlight. Or buy that red tape you see at the parts store or truck stop and put on the lens.


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

Bizzybee said:


> We'll be waiting to hear your report dave :waiting:


yeah, I have a green headlamp that is good for night fishing, etc...I will be using it at night for putting nucs into their permanent home. We'll see how that one works out. I do not plan on going in there on routine inspections at night unless there is an emergency.


----------



## Wile E. (Jul 31, 2007)

I also have done it once. My hive was calm and docile during the day and often did not even have to smoke/ wear gloves, and I was a newbee, so I figured "how bad can it be". Well, to make a long story short, I had what seemed like the whole hive pour over the side and up the front of me. They stung me through my full suit and the ventilated area of my gloves. I put the hive top on and headed back to my house (50 ft away) and they would not leave me alone. Had to walk around front of house (no lights) and hang out for a bit before I was bee free. I had many stings across stomach, knees, forearms. Took my "docile" bees a while to calm down. I personally will never do it again. The state bee inspector came to look at my hive a week or so later and commented on how agitated my bees were. Said maybe a skunk was bothering them at night. I did not have the heart to tell him it was a 6ft tall, white, stupid skunk.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

>>>>I have a green headlamp that is good for night fishing, etc...I will be using it at night<<<<<<<

Several people said RED! Bees don't see red. That's the reason. Much (perhaps most) commercial beeks move bees at night to avoid losing field bees.

dickm


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

One thing to keep in mind is that anything bad that happens at night is compounded by the darkness. So plan for it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>One thing to keep in mind is that anything bad that happens at night is compounded by the darkness. So plan for it. 

Another good point. Sounds like the voice of experience and I can second that experience.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> >One thing to keep in mind is that anything bad that happens at night is compounded by the darkness. So plan for it.
> 
> Another good point. Sounds like the voice of experience and I can second that experience.


Ayah. And like all other educational experiences, I have paid dearly for it.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I would recommend you bring someone along if you are working at night.


----------



## WayneW (Jul 17, 2008)

Ross said:


> Go for it. Send video


Just make sure you have a nice bright flaslight, and dont forget to rub down with some lemon grass oil.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

I took a quick peek last night because I was getting ready to move them. Well, only looked at 1 hive - my smallest. My brother offered to help move them the next morning or I would have done my work in daylight. I learned my lesson! My sweet little girls pegged my dad who was a bit away with the flashlight twice and me 4 times. They got really ticked off! I closed it back up and let them be, deciding to wait and do what I could in the day and move them Monday. Actually, several of the stings were after we retreated and were well away from the hive....a few came with us. Also harder to see them on you at night or we could have avoided several of the stings. I've never been stung more than once at a time and only 3 times ever (prior to last night) - and 1 of those times was fully suited when I helped a friend place a couple of hives - at night! Guess they mistook me for a racoon, since I know they really love me! Good luck!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been working my bees at night, off and one, for decades -- never had any major trouble. Recently (the past four years) I got a red LED headlight, straps to your forehead, now, hands-free it is wonderful to work my bees in the cooler hours after-dark.

I actually have many fewer stings than I get when I'm working the bees during daylight hours.


----------



## Fishdude123 (Jul 28, 2008)

I added my frame feeder a couple nights ago. I only got stung once but I didn't have any gear on, used a red headlamp. It would have gone flawlessly only it was the first time I have been in the hive in the last 6 months and it was a pain to get the frame out so it took too long and the bees got a bit agitated.


----------



## KnewlyBEE (Nov 8, 2021)

Jerry Kinder said:


> I don't see anything about checking the bees at night. Seems like it would be a good time when they are settled down for the evening. Since no one talks about it, there must be some concerns. The reason I bring this up is that I have kept my day job until I find out if I can make a living off my two garden hives. Most of my free time for the bees is evenings. Any suggestions or limitations?



I'm very new. Had my hive less than a week and went out on night 3 with my (white!) headlamp and no protection (haven't got a suit or smoker yet) to have a peak inside cause my curiosity was killing me. No troubles, none even came out the front entrance! Having read everyone's responses I realise that was a a very stupid rookie error and I had a near miss!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

was a time I worked more than I should have.
Did the bees at nite in the headlights of the truck, it worked.
if nite is all you have then make the best of it.
I did not have the issues the aforementioned posts had.
I mostly did space check , add supers, verify Queen rite., every 2 weeks for 2 summers.
one thing I recall, seeing eggs 20 yards from headlights is really easy.

Knewly , fyi most of this post is dated, 09 or earlier.

GG


----------

